# Mock Kilting Stitch Scarf



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

I would send a picture of the scarf but ever since I downloaded IE9 (even in compaitabilty mode) I can't post any pictures on this site. BUT I just finished a great looking scarf and its reversible too, so here is the pattern I used. Happy Knitting. Judy
Mock Kilting stitch: This is a 6 row repeat pattern
Cast on any multiple of 7 sts ( I used 21 sts)
Rows 1 & 6 *P6, K1* repeat from* to end of row
Rows 2 & 5 *P2, K5* repeat from * to end of row
Rows 3 & 4 *P4, K3* repeat from * to end of row


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Judsretired,

would like to see how this looks.....w/o me trying it...
(tired,today)

do you have a website where I could see it?

thx.... :-D


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Down load the picture to your desktop, save it as a jpeg.
Then upload to KP entry.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Would love to see a picture when possible.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, it looks so easy. What kind of yarn did you use and size needle?


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you know numer of stitches you used and needle size please.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

thanks, would love to see a picture too. Also what size needles or does it matter.
Love your entralac bag in your avatar atidysum


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern what size needle and what yarn


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

judsretired said:


> I would send a picture of the scarf but ever since I downloaded IE9 (even in compaitabilty mode) I can't post any pictures on this site. BUT I just finished a great looking scarf and its reversible too, so here is the pattern I used. Happy Knitting. Judy
> Mock Kilting stitch: This is a 6 row repeat pattern
> Cast on any multiple of 7 sts ( I used 21 sts)
> Rows 1 & 6 *P6, K1* repeat from* to end of row
> ...


Great. I love that stitch but never thought to do a scarf. I did a couple afghans several years ago with it in worsted weight yarn. They ended up traveling all over the world with a couple of sailor boys. Don't have any idea where they ended up.
Think I will dig out some yarn and do a couple scarves for our needy box.
As far as IE9---can you uninstall it and go back to an earlier version????
  :thumbup:


----------



## Txlvs2knit (Aug 12, 2011)

Just did a google search and came up with this picture and pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mock-kilting-stitch

Think I will have to try this. Looks good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

actually used this pattern on a pair of socks awhile back. pretty easy to do. the ravelry sample is more dramatic with the greater relief with the thicker yarns. a nubby yarn will bring out the pattern even more.


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks for the pattern, it looks so easy. What kind of yarn did you use and size needle?


I used James C Brett Marble Machine Washable Double Knitting which kints to most DK weight yarn. I also used a US #13 for the needles. I co 21 stitchs for my scarf.


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> Down load the picture to your desktop, save it as a jpeg.
> Then upload to KP entry.


I did try that already, but that wont work either. But thanks for trying to help. I can post pictures to Raverly and other sites but not to here.


----------



## missmack (Jun 9, 2011)

husband says he might have a solution to IE 9. says it is configured wrong. I'll let him tell you all about it. He's a computer tech. missmack from va.


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I am about to knit a scarf, checked Ravelry and like the results!!!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OK I had this problem with posting to certain sites...I had to use Google Chrome sometimes...try that ...see if it works..IE, Google Chrome or Foxfire...
The internet posting problem is so quirky sometimes.

Hope this helps a bit.



judsretired said:


> sbel3555 said:
> 
> 
> > Down load the picture to your desktop, save it as a jpeg.
> ...


----------



## PassionForKnits (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks I love new patterns for scarves. I will try to post picture when finished


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I checked the link - the scarf is beautiful.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns. Looking for something a little different to knit.
DotS


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> OK I had this problem with posting to certain sites...I had to use Google Chrome sometimes...try that ...see if it works..IE, Google Chrome or Foxfire...
> The internet posting problem is so quirky sometimes.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.
> ...


Camilla in the Desert, I think I will try Foxfire. My son-in-law has had really good results with Foxfire.
Also thanks to all who are trying to help me with my picture posting problem. Everyone one this site is so great to help.Judy


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

judsretired said:


> I would send a picture of the scarf but ever since I downloaded IE9 (even in compaitabilty mode) I can't post any pictures on this site. BUT I just finished a great looking scarf and its reversible too, so here is the pattern I used. Happy Knitting. Judy
> Mock Kilting stitch: This is a 6 row repeat pattern
> Cast on any multiple of 7 sts ( I used 21 sts)
> Rows 1 & 6 *P6, K1* repeat from* to end of row
> ...


I just downloaded Foxfire and was able to post pictures of the scarf on this site it is under mock kilting stitch but Raverly has a better picture than mine.


----------



## JustVic66 (Jul 5, 2011)

ompuff said:


> judsretired said:
> 
> 
> > I would send a picture of the scarf but ever since I downloaded IE9 (even in compaitabilty mode) I can't post any pictures on this site. BUT I just finished a great looking scarf and its reversible too, so here is the pattern I used. Happy Knitting. Judy
> ...


Hi there, Looked at the pic on the Ravelry site. Looks like a great afgan stitch for colder nights up here in Northern WI. Did you do strips then joining to make the larger blanket? What kind of yarn/ needles for that...the same as for the scarf?? 
OR Could this be worked in a thicker or even multi-strand yarns with large needles (like sz: 10.0mm/US15 or 25mm/US 50) I still feel like a new knitter so please advise. 
Thanks much, Vic


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

JustVic66 said:


> ompuff said:
> 
> 
> > judsretired said:
> ...


Hi Vic
I make my afghans all in one--just don't like to have to put strips together. When it's done it's done.
 
It was so many years ago-at least 20-when I did them but probably a size 8 or 9 needle. I just used worsted weight, used stitch gauge suggested on the yarn label and computed how many to cast on. Know I did a 10 stitch border on each side. The boys were over 6ft so I did big-they said they fit the ship bunks and were a bit of home.
Since you are in cold country I think a chunkier yarn would work nicely. Or, 'course it will take longer, use a smaller needle with the worsted for a tighter finished stitching.
One piece of advice----be sure to keep track of your pattern repeats and rows--otherwise the pleating effect will be lost.
Enjoy. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## butterflydiane (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello
Thanks for the info
I am so new...just made my first scarf and it ROLLED!
stockinette stitch! I didn't know
I would like to try your pattern, but wondering if it rolls 

Thanks for sharing
Diane


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

butterflydiane said:


> Hello
> Thanks for the info
> I am so new...just made my first scarf and it ROLLED!
> stockinette stitch! I didn't know
> ...


No it does not roll.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

what is double knitting yarn


----------

